# Skin tags???



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

My boy has an extremely large skin tag (about 3/4 inch) on the side of his face and smaller ones in the same area. He has begun to scratch it and it sometimes bleeds. The vet said that she prefers to "let it go" because removing it surgically can be a bigger problem than leaving it alone. I asked her if there were any holistic/homeopathic remedies and she said "no." (not surprised she responded that way.) I have heard of using vinegar and also of tying it off at the base with clean dental floss to cut off its blood source. Does anyone have any experience with this - I just hate to have him keep scratching and bleeding. Thanks!


----------



## RosyandPosy (Sep 24, 2018)

Does it keep happening? Like does it heal and then he scratches it again and it starts bleeding. If that's the case, I would maybe get a second opinion about removing it. My concern would be infection.


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello, 

Peri had one earlier this year on his side chest. I now take him to a holistic vet- Dr. Heller in Middletown, OH. He gave a topical salve called golden yellow. I was skeptical initially, but in a week, the tag fell off, there was some blood when it did, but after a couple of days it healed and is now normal. I also use Calendula oil (Herb Pharm, Organic Calendula Oil) on any bumps and they go away..it is almost like magic. 

Good luck, 
Phebe.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree about the calendula oil. My Sting had a skin tag by his elbow and I applied what I use, California Baby Calendula cream. It did try it up and it shrank and went away. Amazon also has a golden salve that has calendula oil. It is called EQUINOX BOTANICALS Golden Salve, 2 Ounce $14.97.


----------

